# My 2015 Muzzy Deer



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

After a grueling 7 mile hike in and the weather way to warm I harvest this 4x5. 130 yard shot.

Great time on the mountain, now time for some duck hunting!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

congrats


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations! Nice buck


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

More pics!! Good job!


----------

